# Why do 30" T5 fixtures use 24" bulbs?



## CRS Fan (Jan 14, 2010)

They would be longer than the 30 inch tank they are intended for. I had the same dilemna on my 29 gallon planted tank. It cuurently has a 4 X 24W T5HO Current Sundial fixture over it.

39W Fixtures are 36" long.

Hopefully that helps,

Stuart


----------



## zzyzx85 (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you mean T5HO? Because my 30" Coralife 2x T5 fixture has 30" bulbs.

The reason why manufacturers use 24" bulbs in a 30" fixture is *cost*. It costs money to ask a bulb maker to make a 30" T5HO bulb. It costs money to develop a ballast to correctly power a 30" bulb.

A lot of the tanks out there have lengths in 12 inch/1 foot increments (24", 36", 48", 60"). With the higher percentage of the market, there is more money is to be made by making things in those sizes. Therefore, manufacturers would rather focus their time and money on those products rather than making everything to fit anything.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

There's a coralife 30" T5HO light that has 30" bulb. It's new


----------



## PHalas (Oct 27, 2005)

> There's a coralife 30" T5HO light that has 30" bulb. It's new


Any chance of a link ??

Thanks


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I just bought the light. i've had it for a week now. Its pretty nice. They even swapped out one bulb for me for free. They gave me two 6700k bulbs instead of one 6700 and the colormax. I think its a good deal. 

Heres the link
http://www.marineandreef.com/Coralife_Aqualight_HO_FRESHWATER_T5_30_inch_p/res08611.htm


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

Couesfanatic said:


> I just bought the light. i've had it for a week now. Its pretty nice. They even swapped out one bulb for me for free. They gave me two 6700k bulbs instead of one 6700 and the colormax. I think its a good deal.
> 
> Heres the link
> http://www.marineandreef.com/Coralife_Aqualight_HO_FRESHWATER_T5_30_inch_p/res08611.htm


Those fixtures are interesting and really do make a 29/37gal an option for a planted tank again, but anyone have pictures of the reflectors? I've used their PC fixtures and the reflectors they used then were junk.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I think it's great that they are making this fixture. But i think it should have one more bulb to make it perfect so that you can grow high light plants in it.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I can take some pictures of the reflector tonight.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Great and it comes with leg mounts!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Heres a few pics


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

It'll be perfect for my 20L.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

Interesting reflector, it looks alot better than the PC equivalent.


----------

